# Pecan and hickory wood



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

I have historically used hickory but just grabbed a big bag of pecan as well. Just looking for some feedback on what foods are better for a pecan smoke. 

I also eyeballed cherry and peach wood but gonna take them one at a time. 

Would like to hear some feedback from those with firsthand experience.


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

I prefer Pecan wood over all others personally. I use it on my ribs and brisket and will combine pecan with a bit of apple wood for my pulled pork. Seems to be a bit milder and smoother flavor to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

We use mostly oak. Red and post. Some pecan, but we cut and split all of ours. Hickory only a few times. As has been said, the pecan is mild, the hickory strongest of these and the oak in the middle. For me, I can't tolerate the hickory, too much smoke flavor. The pecan not quite enough most of the time. So oak works best for us. It is also convenient that it is the most plentiful.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

I use pecan for everything except for fish


----------



## vito66 (Dec 20, 2010)

*All of them*

I personally like Mesquite, but some find that a bit strong. So some years back I started mixing hickory or fruit woods with it and that seems to mellow it out a bit. The more fruit wood that you use, it seems, the sweeter or more mellow the flavor.

Hope my 2 cents is worth having. Play with it awhile until you find what you like. Hickory and pecan are what we use when we slow smoke our fresh homemade sausage every winter.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Back in the day when I stick burned I used Pecan on everything, loved the sweet flavor it gave the chicken, pork and Brisket.

I had an endless supply at the time and that was the best part.

John


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

1/2 mesquite and 1/2 pecan makes for some great chicken. Mesquite for steaks and anything else you want grilled hot and hickory or pecan for pork or hickory/oak. oak and or mesquite for briskets. try experimenting with different combos and you will be surprised. Also keep some apple and cherry chips around.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

For pork, chicken, and fish, I like to use hard Maple. Sometimes add in a fruit wood. Oak for beef.

Any of you ever use Maple?


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

I have used maple. I had a fella in VA that would ship. Great with seafood i think. 

If it's my choice, I do this..

Pork- 2 parts Apple to 1 part Hickory.

Beef- 2 parts Cherry to 1 part Pecan 

Poultry- I like Peach here. 

Briskets -I do like Oak here. That Cherry/Pecan mix is really good though.

I have tried orange and well..it sure is orangey. Not bad but not what I'd prefer.

But if it's a big cook on one pit, I like straight pecan as it kinda goes with anything.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

I have plenty of pecan and live oak if anyone is looking !


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

SWTx... mostly mesquite.. but if in the rougher parts... live oak...
good dry aged wood..
we tend to go slightly more robust than the average SETx suburbanite....


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I have some hickory if anyone needs some.


----------



## Frontier21 (Apr 30, 2014)

Rubberback said:


> I have some hickory if anyone needs some.


 How much wood and how much $$$?


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

I like pecan. it has a unique smell to it, for sure. It is somewhat light and sweet. I mostly use post oak though. mixing in a split of pecan with a post oak cook is a nice mix. 

Williams firewood on Pinemont has a very good supply of BBQ wood if anybody needs a great source.


----------



## ricehunter41 (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm personally a fan of the pecan/oak mix. I like the flavor of the pecan and use the oak for the extra heat as it will typically burn longer and hotter in my experience.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Live oak chunks from a 50-100yr old tree or limb. Aged of coarse. I put that chit on everything.


----------



## Dmoore482 (Sep 18, 2014)

How much wood and $$?


----------



## Dmoore482 (Sep 18, 2014)

deano5x said:


> I have plenty of pecan and live oak if anyone is looking !


How much wood and $$$?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

east Tx post oak
live oak
hickory 
pecan

in that order for long smokes, nothing green and the bark knocked off as much as poss.

pecan rots on the ground, it really needs to be stacked up in a rack that gets air flow and no moisture.

mesquite is fine for burgers, chops and steaks and cut up chicken


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

2 sticks of oak and 1 stick of hickory. You can substitute the hickory for pecan or mesquite. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I use Pecan by itself for beef. I use a mixture of pecan and Apple wood for chicken and pork. That's just my personal preference.


----------

